# Audi Connect



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

Audi connect last year was free, this year it costs £115.
What's peoples opinions on renewing it and paying £115 or not bothering?
What do people who have it use the most and is it actually better to use something else instead of Audi Connect?


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine was renewed for free in September, I wouldn't pay for it as don't use it.
Only thing I use is sending map locations to car and I think that would work without subscription.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I find it quite useful, to see earth/maxar layer, for traffic info (always really precise) and send destinations from home to the car. It will expire on April, considering to renew, if there aren't "shortcuts" (in another post, North East Adaptation was suggesting there should be a way, I hope for this)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I got no response from my dealer when I asked about renewing for free in November. I called Audi customer services and they said it was indeed a cost option now.

I ended up paying the money because I find the live traffic updates useful (the coloured lines on the map). The TMCpro one is next to useless for traffic info.


----------



## Cccaj72 (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm at My local Audi branch now. I spoke with the guy about problems with Audi Connect and that my licence has expired and I cant renew it because I'm not the registered owner in their software, and to get registered, the previous owner needs to de-register first.

This is either bullsh!t or a terrible way of doing things - the car went through a dealer before it go to me, I don't fancy my chances of tracking down the previous owner and them doing it.

He also said the connect software is broken across the board and is effecting loads of cars with various functions not working for numerous people (anyone had this?) and that this should be resolved within a week and I can update the licence without need for registering as the owner.

Not particularly helpful as my nav system simply displays the Google Earth logo and nothing else!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I have noticed that a renewal reminder keeps popping up when I start the car. This in itself is strange because the renewal date isn't until May 21?
When I go to myAudi I can see the new 'functions on demand' has appeared on the page. It offers me a renewal from £11.50? This is also very strange as when I click on the link it doesn't let me renew, it just again shows the renewal date. 
I am loathed to give Audi any further payment as it cost the priced of a kidney to purchase the thing in the first place when the car was new and there were loads of promises of new features that never materialised?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

£11.50 is the price for a day&#8230; :lol: 
around a month before the expiration, you will see that the expiration date has turned from green (as it is now) to yellow, and the different fees (for a day, a month or a year) will be shown, then you will be enabled to buy/renew (now even if you would, you can't)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

It's £11.50 a month or £115 for a year.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, so the one-day offer, is a trial period?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't think there's a daily rate offer.
It used to be free renewal for the original owner, now it isn't, it's an annual (or monthly) subscription.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, so the 1-day trial free offer could be for owners who never experienced the function (I saw that the 1-day offer is showed on all the _functions on demand _ available on a 2021 model)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I went to download the latest maps last night and couldn't access them. To cut a long story short I phoned Audi CS and encountered all this. What annoys me is my car isn't 3 years old for another 5 weeks. They said it was from build and not registration date. I didn't do the June/July update due to lockdowns so now I'm a year out of date.

I reckon it's a real con to introduce such a thing without notifcation or contrary to what was purchased originally.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if it helps, mine wasn't 3 years old for about 5 months in last december, when they released 2021 map update&#8230;
however I had all the 5 free updated as claimed, so not particularly disappointed&#8230; 
definitively waiting for my E-100 cable.. :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but what's an E-100 cable?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

The E-100 cable's part of what you use to connect a laptop to the MMI, you'll see it mentioned a fair bit in the "Firmware Updates" thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1970533


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

exactly, thanks to the forum gurus :-* we now have the way to extend free map updates till 2030...


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> exactly, thanks to the forum gurus :-* we now have the way to extend free map updates till 2030...


Someone should make a video for us slower people who get migraine just by reading the instructions here.

:lol:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexanderC2 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > exactly, thanks to the forum gurus :-* we now have the way to extend free map updates till 2030...
> ...


All the instructions on on page 20 of this thread here.
If you need a video for stuff such as text commands you are meant to enter into telnet, then I'd respectfully suggest the self upgrade process isn't for you.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> exactly, thanks to the forum gurus :-* we now have the way to extend free map updates till 2030...


Ahh this is what you meant - I shall take a look 👍


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

exactly


----------

